# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  boston jerk center stalls have reopened

## sammyb

Portlanders News
53 mins  Boston, Jamaica 

After being closed for a month by the Portland health department the Boston jerk centre has finally been reopened.

Known worldwide for the authentic jerk pork and other jerk meals the facility was closed in January for public health breaches.
However, when Portlanders news visited the facility yesterday (Wednesday) evening jerk vendors were seen busy at work at their stalls serving customers. Each stall had a wash basin and was repainted and had an overall facelift. Jerk vendors were uniformed wearing white shirts with each stall having several workers for various duties.

Noel Passley a vendor at the facility was elated as he said following the one month closure, customers can now have satisfaction. He was also happy that the facility was given a facelift.

Passley is now encouraging customers to come and enjoy Boston jerk centre and what it has to offer.

Other vendors opted to speak off record saying that they are elated that the facility has been reopened. They disclosed that several meetings were held with the health department and that work was done at the facility to bring it up to the required standards of the health department. They also said that the facility should be fully operational later this week.

Portlanders News

----------


## Odinson

Ate there last week!  Very cool place.  The chicken and pork were a bit dry but apparently that is the Portland way?  Nice and juicy jerk chicken in at Di bar in Negril later that week.

----------


## bigbamboo

Last trip I went there for the 1st time. It was raining harder than I thought possible so we couldn't spend any time on the beach. It was some good jerk though. We bought a bottle of Taries Original Jerk Seasonings to bring home. My buddy told me it was some "hot hot stuff". I told him that I love hot food. When I got home I marinated some shrimp in the jerk and grilled them up. The flavor was amazing but then the heat hit me. Holy crap. It was so hot. I was immediately sweating, my nose was running and for a brief period of time I thought I was going deaf. I now use a lot less of the sauce when I'm cooking with it but the flavors are incredible. I highly recommend it.

----------


## takinitslow

I spent a week in Boston at the Great Huts and I had a amazing experience. But I have to say I was not impressed with any of the food I purchased in boston bay. And I tried multiple vendors. Dry and I had pork one night there was almost no meat all grizzle. It was the only disappointment I had. Oh I think Port Antonio may be better than Negril.

----------


## 541lion

I completely agree about the jerk center! Not only did I get sick but it was very dry and just ok flavor

----------


## bigbamboo

> I completely agree about the jerk center! Not only did I get sick but it was very dry and just ok flavor


I think there's a little luck of the draw too. We went on a rainy day when nobody was there. We got 4 orders of pork. Two were moist, two were dry. The Red Stripe took care of the dry ones. We also got some jerked conch. I had never had it before and tried a little. I thought it was pretty good. We got a couple of to go orders of it and had it for dinner.

----------


## Rob

> I spent a week in Boston at the Great Huts and I had a amazing experience. But I have to say I was not impressed with any of the food I purchased in boston bay. And I tried multiple vendors. Dry and I had pork one night there was almost no meat all grizzle. It was the only disappointment I had. Oh I think Port Antonio may be better than Negril.


Was Mickey's open at the top of the Great Huts road? They had the best jerk when we were last there...

----------


## takinitslow

Yes Rob I did get decent Chicken there but that is where I got the no meat pork. For all the hype about the best jerk on the island I have had way better at Best of the west, 3dives and the Treehouse.  Its all good the best food I had was a fish that I got from Blacks on Winnifred Beach. I will be making another trip real soon.

----------


## sammyb

I love their pork, and oh lawd that jerk sausage!!!!  Have not had good experience with the chicken, but also keep in mind Portland is known for pork no chicken.

----------


## sandman66

I loved the jerk sausage from Boston. It was the first time we ever had it. One of the vendors explained how he made it, and my wife has made it a few times since. Deeelicious.
We also came home with a couple bottles of Taries jerk sauce. Really, the only place there that was disappointing was the food shack right above the beach, next to the old washrooms. We ordered jerk pork and it was very low on meat, heavy on fat.

----------

